# Παράξενη Αριστερά



## nickel (Jul 7, 2018)

Μου άρεσε αυτό το άρθρο του Παύλου Τσίμα που διάβασα στα σημερινά Νέα.

*Παράξενη Αριστερά*
Παύλος Τσίμας
Τα Νέα, 7/7/2018
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5587249/paraksenh-aristera/

«Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, αυτό το παράξενο κόμμα της Αριστεράς, αναδείχθηκε σε βασικό πόλο της πολιτικής μας ζωής από εδώ και πέρα». Ο Γιάννης Δραγασάκης το είπε, προχθές, στη Βουλή. Και το επανέλαβε στο τέλος της ομιλίας του: «Κάθε μεγάλη κρίση έχει αποδειχθεί ότι αναδεικνύει κάποιες ιστορικές τάσεις... Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, λοιπόν, ας το πάρουν κάποιοι απόφαση επιτέλους, αποτελεί το νέο που βγήκε από αυτήν την κρίση».

H κοινοβουλευτική συζήτηση της περασμένης Πέμπτης έμοιαζε με τα καλοκαιρινά ματς προετοιμασίας των ποδοσφαιρικών ομάδων. Το αποτέλεσμα δεν έχει σημασία. Τα ματς γίνονται για να δοκιμάζονται παίκτες και συστήματα. Αυτό που είδαμε, λοιπόν, ήταν μια δοκιμή της προεκλογικής περιόδου που αρχίζει. Με το γνώριμο ρεπερτόριο των «σκανδάλων». Ολοκληρωτικά απελευθερωμένη από τους καταναγκασμούς των καλών τρόπων ή της υποχρέωσης η πολιτική αντιπαράθεση, ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι πάντα επί της ουσίας, να μην εκτρέπεται σε επιθέσεις ad hominem.

Σε αυτή, λοιπόν, τη δυσάρεστη συζήτηση, εγώ ξεχώρισα μιαν ομιλία που ελάχιστοι άκουσαν. Του αντιπροέδρου Δραγασάκη. Ήταν εντελώς εκτός κλίματος, καθώς απέφυγε τους υψηλούς τόνους και τις επιθέσεις. Μα ήταν η σαφέστερη, ώς τώρα, διατύπωση μιας πολιτικής φιλοδοξίας, για την οποία μεγάλη συζήτηση γίνεται στα πέριξ: Να γίνει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ένας βασικός πόλος της πολιτικής ζωής, μετά το αναπόφευκτο τέλος της κυβερνητικής του θητείας. Ως «εγγυητής της δημοκρατίας, εγγυητής του αγώνα για τις προοδευτικές αλλαγές κι ένα παράδειγμα αριστερού κόμματος που θέλει να κυβερνά χωρίς να ενσωματώνεται στο σύστημα». Οχι πια ως αντισυστημική, ριζοσπαστική δύναμη, δηλαδή. Μα ως δημοκρατική, μεταρρυθμιστική, ευρωπαϊκή, προοδευτική δύναμη, ενταγμένη σε ένα διεθνές ρεύμα, που - κατά τον Δραγασάκη - φιλοδοξεί να είναι στον επίλογο αυτής της κρίσης ό,τι ήταν το Νιου Ντιλ του Ρούζβελτ στον επίλογο της κρίσης της δεκαετίας του '30. Τη φιλοδοξία αυτή προσπάθησε να την υπηρετήσει το υπόλοιπο της ομιλίας του αντιπροέδρου. Είπε, για παράδειγμα, ότι η συμφωνία της 21ης Ιουνίου έδωσε μια «λειτουργική λύση» για το χρέος. Κούρεμα δεν έγινε βέβαια. Αλλά «δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει κούρεμα για μία μόνον χώρα», αφού εμείς χρωστάμε στην Ιταλία ή την Πορτογαλία, που με την σειρά τους χρωστούν και ούτω καθ' εξής. Μόνο μια συνολική, συλλογική διευθέτηση του ευρωπαϊκού χρέους είναι εφικτή. Σωστά; Πολύ σωστά. Μα τι ωραίο που θα ήταν αν αυτό λεγόταν έτσι, δυνατά και καθαρά, την εποχή που οι πλατείες και η Βουλή καταριόντουσαν το απεχθές και επαχθές και επονείδιστο. Τότε που η δήλωση «το χρέος είναι μη βιώσιμο, πρέπει να διαγραφεί στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του» ήταν στα χείλη του Αλέξη Τσίπρα και για τους οπαδούς του ήταν κάτι σαν ομολογία πίστεως που ξεχώριζε τους βδελυρούς προδότες από τους αντιμνημονιακούς πατριώτες.

Είπε ακόμη - άλλο παράδειγμα - απευθυνόμενος στον Βασίλη Λεβέντη: «Αυτοί οι οποίοι διαδηλώνουν και τους επικαλείστε εσείς, διαδηλώνουν με το σύνθημα αλήτες, προδότες, πολιτικοί». Για να συμπληρώσει: «Και δεν βάζουν αστερίσκο, εξαιρείται ο κ. Λεβέντης ή εξαιρείται ο κ. Μητσοτάκης». Θα χειροκροτούσα με την καρδιά μου, αν η φράση είχε διατυπωθεί, το ίδιο κατηγορηματικά, και το 2011, το '12 ή το '13, όταν το ίδιο σύνθημα σάρωνε τη χώρα και όπλιζε τα χέρια.

Κι ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα και η έκκλησή του για μεγαλοκαρδία και πολιτικό θάρρος, να μην αμφισβητείται η έξοδος από τα Μνημόνια, να μην τσακωνόμαστε αν έχουμε ή όχι τέταρτο Μνημόνιο, αλλά να συζητάμε πώς η χώρα θα αξιοποιήσει αυτή την «εθνική ευκαιρία» μιας δεκαετίας με ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες εξυπηρέτησης χρέους.

Δίκιο έχει. Θα ταίριαζε στη χώρα να κάνει αυτήν ακριβώς τη συζήτηση: Ο,τι έγινε έγινε και ουδείς αναμάρτητος. Τώρα έχουμε μία δεκαετία με χαμηλό κόστος εξυπηρέτησης χρέους μπροστά μας. Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε, τι πρέπει να κάνουμε, πώς μπορεί να οικοδομηθεί μια ελάχιστη συναίνεση στις βασικές επιλογές μεταξύ των κύριων πολιτικών δυνάμεων, ώστε αυτή η δεκαετία να μην αποβεί άλλη μια «χαμένη δεκαετία»;

Αλλά αυτή η χρήσιμη συζήτηση είναι αδύνατον να οργανωθεί όσο η πολιτική σκηνή είναι τόσο τοξική, η εμπιστοσύνη τόσο απούσα, οι σχέσεις τόσο δηλητηριασμένες και στον δημόσιο λόγο κυριαρχεί το ιδίωμα Πολάκη - Καμμένου. Οσο τα λάθη δεν ομολογούνται, οι ευθύνες δεν αναγνωρίζονται, οι αυτονόητες αλήθειες δεν λέγονται δημόσια. Η δημόσια συζήτηση πληρώνει την αδυναμία της να υπερβεί τα δύο ταμπού - το ταμπού των ευθυνών της κυβέρνησης Καραμανλή για τον δημοσιονομικό εκτροχιασμό 2007 - 2009 και το ταμπού των ευθυνών της πρώτης κυβέρνησης Τσίπρα και για το ηθικό και οικονομικό κόστος της αυταπάτης. Σκλαβωμένη στα ταμπού, καταδικασμένη στην υποκρισία θα εκτρέπεται διαρκώς στη σκανδαλολογία.

Και αυτό είναι το ένα εμπόδιο στην ευγενή φιλοδοξία του Γιάννη Δραγασάκη. Το άλλο εμπόδιο, το σημαντικότερο, είναι το ίδιο το «παράξενο κόμμα», για το οποίο μίλησε. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μπήκε πολλές φορές στα νερά του Ιορδάνη και βαπτίστηκε. Ηταν κόμμα της δημοκρατικής ευρωπαϊκής Αριστεράς, έγινε κόμμα της κινηματικής αντιπαγκοσμιοποίησης, προτού εκτραπεί σε κόμμα του αντιμνημονιακού λαϊκισμού, σε όσμωση με τον ακροδεξιό εταίρο του, ικανό να υιοθετήσει τις πιο απίθανες θεωρίες συνωμοσίας - έναντι των οποίων η καταγωγή της Αριστεράς από την εποχή των Φώτων θα έπρεπε να της είχε δώσει ανοσία - ώς την πιο εξωφρενική δημαγωγία. Μπορεί τώρα να ξαναμπεί στα νερά του ποταμού και να βγει ανανεωμένος, ένα κόμμα της Αριστεράς και πάλι, έστω και «παράξενο»;

Πάντως όχι δίχως την τόλμη της εξομολόγησης των αμαρτιών ή της αυτοκριτικής - όπως έλεγαν στις πιο παραδοσιακές εκδοχές της Αριστεράς.​


----------



## Marinos (Jul 7, 2018)

Έφαγα περίπου μισή ώρα να εντοπίσω πού επέμενα ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα γίνει σύντομα ο νέος σοσιαλδημοκρατικός πόλος (δεν το λέω για καλό, με ξέρετε). Εδώ: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthre...α-τα-σκουπίδια&p=246452&viewfull=1#post246452
Πλέον το έχει καταλάβει μέχρι και ο Μαραντζίδης ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2018)

Για να γίνει ο Σύριζα σοσιαλδημοκρατικός πόλος θα πρέπει να κάτσει τρεις τετραετίες εκτός κυβέρνησης, ώστε να διαλυθεί το ΠΑΣΟΚ (αν και εφόσον) και παράλληλα να ξεχαστεί επαρκώς η μεγάλη κυβερνητική προσφορά του προς τη χώρα.


----------

